# norwalk reservoir



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

here we go again. its almost all open. will it stay or will it just tease me again


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Bet she's froze back up! I am waiting paitently... so far! 

What kinda fish do you get into there and which res do you fish. I'm probably 30 mins. from there and have fished there maybe 2 or 3 times with very little luck. - AF


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

we got largemouth, smallmouth, bluegill, crappie, catfish, walleye, saugeye, trout,and pike. as for catching you can get the bass, bluegill, walleye, crappie, and catfish in all 3. if your bass fishing stay in the upper and memorial lake. if you want crappies bluegill and catfish you can do all 3. walleye id say fish memorial lake. theres also sturgeon in memorial lake. if you need any more info you can pm me.


----------



## BigDog68 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey guys, have you ever fished the Willard Reservoir on route 61 ? I live only about 3 miles from there and normally fish there alot with my kids. My wife caught a nice 12.5 lb channel cat out of there, my kids alays love catching the bluegill, bass and perch. There are some really nice sized jumbo perch and walleye in there. Then if you want to travel a few miles more, you can fish a couple of different reservoirs down in Shelby. The newest one is on London East Road, as your going south on route 61, south of the s-curves at the first crossroad you come to , which will be London East, there will be a church on the right. Turn left or east onto London road, go about 1/4 -1/2 mile and you will see it on the left. The other one is on down route 61 on the south side of town, as you going south, look for Mickey Road, turn left, go about 1/2 mile or so and you will see the Reservoir. It is well hidden behind the houses, but if you find it, you'll find the best kept secret in Shelby. Big Crappies and Gills, nice sized bass and some real nice channel cats as well. Another nice reservoir to fish is New London. The best way fro me to give you directions to that place would be to have you go into the town of New London, find the McDonalds resturant and go in there and ask them for directions to the New London Reservoir, Or, you might try looking up New London Ohio Reservoir on google or something like yahoo search and get directions that way. That reservoir is loaded with jumbo perch, really nice walleye, bass, smb, crappie...you name it. I think it costs $3.00 to launch you boat, but it is electric motor only, same as Willard & Shelby. I live in Greenwich, and yes, they even have a reservoir here in Greenwich. I've heard tales of monster catfish in there and giant crappies, but have yet to catch one.Also, if your interested, check out the fishing reports on the ohio chapter website located at www.nafcohiochapter.com .Several guys are starting to post their reports from all over the state of Ohio. Hopefully, it's the beginning of a great year of fishing. Have a good one. BD


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I've fished willard a few times but never had a whole lot of luck, only a few gills (they were big tho) and some bass. Have seen some nice walleye come out of there. Have read a few places that willard is one of the best crappie lakes in NW ohio but have never caught one out of there.  Lots of weeds in summertime, thats for sure! Will be up there this summer so might c-ya there. - AF

Oh yeah... If you want some nice catfish, try out Bellevue Res #5. Caught 2 over 30" and several mor over 25" last fall night fishing with shrimp. Thought one might have been a blue but not sure??? Really nice crappie-saugeye-sm. bass as well.


----------



## N8te (Jul 29, 2012)

I also live in Greenwich and fish the Reservoir here frequently. I've heard tales about monster catfish in the Reservoir as well, but haven't had any luck catfishing the Res. I have had decent luck fishing for bass in the res though


----------

